# Fütterung - wie viel denn nun?



## Teich4You (21. Juni 2018)

Wie handhabt ihr das so?
Irgendwelche Berechnungen, frei nach Gefühl, je nach Futtersorte??

Ich habe es versucht nach mehreren Tabellen zu errechnen und nutze das als groben Richtwert.
Am Ende füttere ich aber dann doch wieder nach Gefühl und wie die Fische so drauf sind.
Also eher subjektiv.


----------



## Max (21. Juni 2018)

Nach Gefühl in Abhängigkeit von Fressverhalten und Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juni 2018)

Aber hast du dir da ein Maximum gesetzt am Teich? 
Oder woran machst du fest, wann Schluss ist?


----------



## troll20 (21. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub bei denen ist nie Schluss, von daher immer ein bissel und manchmal auch garnix . Halt wie es kommt.


----------



## Phiobus (21. Juni 2018)

Wenn der Teich überläuft solltest Du aufhören.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juni 2018)

Also ich bin der Meinung das es ein Maximum gibt.
Denn die Koi sind zwar fast immer Aufnahmebereit, aber können letztendlich nur eine bestimmte Menge der zugeführten Nahrung umsetzen.

Was sie zu viel fressen, das kacken sie dann halt einfach wieder halb unverdaut raus.
Denn das konnten sie nicht in Körpermasse umsetzen, oder eventuell setzen sie es einfach nur als Fett an.

Dann habe ich nicht nur unnötige Abfallprodukte im Teich, sondern auch Fische die mit ner Fettleber durch den Teich schwimmen und zu viel Geld für Futter ausgegeben.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2018)

Ich füttere meine 17 Koi, Durchschnitt- Länge 45-50 cm , mit kleinen Dosierungen von 25 g .
Auch ich füttere auch nach Gefühl.
Jetzt im Sommer sind es 150g bei über 20°
Wasser-Temperatur.
Gefüttert wird immer nach der 5 Minuten-Regel.

Wenn man die 5 Minuten-Regel mit möglichst kleine Dosierungen einhält kann nicht viel schief laufen.

Die Mäuler reißen sie immer auf, wenn dann aber das Futter der Skimmer frisst, .....muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Juni 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Jetzt im Sommer sind es 150g bei über 20°


Das ist nicht viel aus meiner Sicht.
Sozusagen Erhaltung irgendwie.
Finden die alleine noch mehr Nahrung?



samorai schrieb:


> wenn dann aber das Futter der Skimmer frisst, .....muss ja nicht sein.


Einfach Abdeckung drauf machen.


----------



## teichinteressent (21. Juni 2018)

Versuche es mit einem Futterring.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Juni 2018)

Ich persönlich, füttere auch nach Gefühl und natürlich je nach dem, wie die Koi drauf sind.
Zurzeit geht schon einiges rein, sind sehr fressgierig .. Habe auch vor kurzem die Menge gesteigert und auch mal gemessen..

Sind bei 6 Koi und derzeit noch paar Goldfischen, gute 150 G wo da täglich rein __ fliegen.
Alleine Abends um 9 Uhr rum, gibt es ca. 3 Hände, was um die 60 G entspricht (3 mm Futter).

Natürlich wird Brot - __ Würmer oder Insekten, sowie Nudeln, nicht dazu gerechnet.
Ab und an, gibt es auch mal einen Leberkäse.


----------



## samorai (21. Juni 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist nicht viel aus meiner Sicht.
> Sozusagen Erhaltung irgendwie.
> Finden die alleine noch mehr Nahrung?



Auf jeden Fall finden die Koi im Teich auch Futter, sie knabbern ja überall herum und es ist kein Koi-Teich ohne Pflanzen, eher Natürlich gehalten, schau ins Profil.

Es gibt auch anderes Futter zur Abwechslung, __ Reis, Kartoffeln,Kohl und Koi-Shrimps aber nicht jeden Tag.
Da bleibt der Stiernacken aus.

Der Skimmer braucht keine Abdeckung, der ist gut 10 m entfernt und in der Regel haben die Koi alles vernascht.

Heute war mal ein gutes Beispiel für Gefühl u. 5 Minuten Regel, das Wetter hat umschlagen und nach 75g war Schluss mit der Fütterung.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Juni 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> und nach 75g war Schluss mit der Fütterung.



Fütterst du die gesamte Menge auf einmal, oder über den Tag verteilt?


----------



## samorai (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo Florian!
Eigentlich ca 17,00 Uhr geht's los wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, dann sind 1,5h Teich angesagt. Fütterung, Skimmer und Vorfilter reinigen und wieder Fütterung.
Jetzt im Urlaub gab es eine 50 Gramm Gabe morgens.
Das behalte ich mal bei.

Übrigens ihr/ Du hattest recht es sind 300gr die ich füttere, die Waage war sehr ungenau und geborgt.
Dies kam mir spanisch vor und habe mir eine neue angeschafft.

Wenn du nicht auf Größe fütterst kannst du auch alle 2 Tage füttern, die Koi gewöhnen sich daran, der Teich und Filter haben 48h Zeit alles wieder ins Lot zu bringen, 24h für den Abbau von Nitrit und Amonium, das sind sehr gute Vorteile für unsere künstlichen “Löcher“.

Man füttert  dann etwas mehr aber im Prinzip spart man dabei.
Letztes Jahr wurde nur jeden 2. Tag ab 20° gefüttert, es waren dann 400 Gramm aber geteilt durch 2 Tage nur real 200 Gramm.

Wenn ich aber unsere beiden Teiche  vergleiche sind sie doch wie Tag und Nacht.

Der meinige hat Pflanzen rings herum, deiner ist mit Pflanzen nicht gerade gesegnet.
Nun hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile bei den Prozessen im Teich.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2018)

Ich habe nochmal recherchiert und versucht die Futtermenge für meinen Bestand zu errechnen.
Dazu habe ich einmal eine Tabelle mit Größe/Gewicht von Konishi genutzt und einmal eine Formel.

Die Formel: Länge in Millimeter*Länge in Millimeter*Länge in Millimeter*1,3/100.000

Heraus kam das hier: 

  

Beide Varianten bringen annähernd identische Ergebnisse.
Wenn ich nun nach der 1% vom Fischgewicht Variante gehe, komme ich auf knapp über 200gr Futter pro Tag.
Tatsächlich liege ich eher bei 250gr Futter pro Tag (Bei +22 Grad Wassertemperatur versteht sich).
Also etwas über 1%.
Die Fische nehmen das Futter in Summe aber gut auf.

Das Problem bei beiden Varianten ist die Bestimmung der Länge der Fische.
Diese hat man meist nicht parat, da ja nicht pausenlos gemessen wird.
Auch ich habe einige Fische schätzen müssen.
Dabei lieber etwas nach unten schätzen als nach oben.

Es wäre denkbar den Bestand am Anfang einer Saison (April/Mai) oder am Ende (Oktober/November) zu vermessen, damit man die Futtermenge für das laufende Jahr grob bestimmen kann. (Für ambitionierte Koihalter)

Ansonsten gilt wie immer Augenmaß entwickeln.
Es nützt ja nichts, wenn die Fische das Futter nicht aufnehmen können, oder wollen.
Ältere Bestände sollte man auch eher auf Erhalt als auf Wachstum füttern.

Wer möchte das die Fische "gut" wachsen, sollte ruhig die 1% oder etwas mehr anstreben.
Die 2% die man manchmal liest oder hört gehen eventuell noch bei Tosai, aber sind eher dem Bereich Turbomästen zuzuordnen.
Das es Koi im Teich gibt die schneller fressen und trotzdem ihre 2% haben, kann man natürlich nicht verhindern.
Dazu am besten über den Tag verteilt füttern. 
Futterautomat ist gut, Handfütterung geht aber auch. 
Es kommt hier nicht auf´s Gramm an.
Das Ergebnis ist am Ende die Summe der Monate Mai-Oktober und nicht der eine Tag im Juli.
Kontinuität ist viel wichtiger.

Einen oder zwei Tage Futterpause in der Woche oder alle 2 Wochen sind ebenso anzuraten.
Dann können sich die Koi mal richtig enleeren oder paar mehr Algen naschen.
Das entlastet den Organismus und die Kiemen.


----------



## Zacky (14. Juli 2018)

Hallo. Ich finde solche Themen immer sehr spannend und überprüfe mich dann selbst, wie ich es handhabe. Aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich das gerade mal gemacht und festgestellt...ich füttere wohl echt zu wenig!  Bei meinem aktuellen Bestand - den ich natürlich nicht vermessen, sondern auch nur geschätzt habe - müsste ich täglich bei 1% und 20° C ~ 590 Gramm/Tag füttern. 
Kommt mir jetzt aber auch wieder recht viel vor.  Aktuell füttere ich gerade mal 160 Gramm/Tag - manchmal (eher selten) auch 320 Gramm. So dünn oder abgehungert sehen meine Fische aber nun auch nicht aus und sie wachsen auch nicht wie doll & verrückt, so dass es mir auffallen würde.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> So dünn oder abgehungert sehen meine Fische aber nun auch nicht aus und sie wachsen auch nicht wie doll & verrückt, so dass es mir auffallen würde.



Deine finden aber sicherlich auch noch andere Nahrung im Teich.
Sowas gibt es bei mir zB nicht.
Ob die Fische gut wachsen, liegt ja nicht nur am Futter.
Vielleicht haben sie kein Pozenzial? Zu wenig Frischwasser? 
Genauso kann man sich dabei vertuen, weil man die Tiere zu häufig sieht.
Am Ende die sie größer geworden als man denkt....aber natürlich auch andersherum möglich. 

Da hilft es nur die Größe zu kennen und das Alter und halt ab und an mal nachzuprüfen in der Messwanne.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Juli 2018)

> Ob die Fische gut wachsen, liegt ja nicht nur am Futter.


Darüber wurde hier noch nicht einmal geredet. Hier geht es nur um Menge.
Geht es um Futtergewicht oder Volumen?

Ich sehe hier irgendwie schon wieder eine Verkomplizierung.
Füttert die Fisch so, wie sie fressen!


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2018)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Füttert die Fisch so, wie sie fressen!


Dann könnte ich am Tag 5kg im Teich versenken. 
Die sind 24/7 gefräßig ...


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich am Tag 5kg im Teich versenken.
> Die sind 24/7 gefräßig ...


Richtig, die würden fressen bis es hinten und vorne wieder raus kommt und die Kiemen abfallen.

Verwertung durch den Fisch und Inhaltsstoffe gehören auch noch zum Thema. Wobei der Aufhänger erst mal die Menge sein sollte.

Volumen des Futter macht keinen Sinn. Daher natürlich das Gewicht.


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Juli 2018)

> Volumen des Futter macht keinen Sinn. Daher natürlich das Gewicht.


Ok, alle verwenden das gleiche Futter, welches natürlich immer den gleichen Nährstoffgehalt besitzt. 

Langjährige Aquarien- und Teichbesitzer wissen genau, wieviel für ihre Fische gut ist.

Viel Spaß weiter beim Grübeln.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juli 2018)

Danke.


----------



## Haggard (15. Juli 2018)

Wie oft sollte man denn seine Fische wiegen und vermessen ?


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Juli 2018)

Nie!

Zum Messen kann man eine Zentimeter-Markierung unterhalb des Futterplatzes legen. Genau so, wie in den Koi-Wannen.
Schwimmen sie oben drüber, kann man das gut ablesen.
Oder in einem Fischturm; je nach dem ob rund oder eckig, du kennst das Maß. Auch dort kann wieder gut geschätzt werden.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte man denn seine Fische wiegen und vermessen ?


Man muss gar nix. Aber wer sowieso im Frühjahr oder Herbst einen Check auf __ Parasiten oder sonstiges macht, kann ja auch gleich dabei vermessen.

Wenn keine Not besteht würde ich aber auch vom unnötigen Fangen und vermessen abraten. Das ist nur Stress für die Fische.


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich das so lese, müssten meine Fische alle nur noch als Skelett rumschwimmen. 
Den angegebenen Futtermengen nach bräuchte ich gefühlt einen Silo Zug voll mit yFutter im Jahr. 
Ich füttere im Teich wie im Aquarium nach Gefühl und Erfahrung. Weder hab ich verhungerte noch abgemagerte Fische. Ausfälle waren in den letzten mindestens 10 Jahren auch nicht zu verzeichnen. 
Scheint so, als ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
Vermessen wurden meine Fische auch noch nie. Ich __ merk nur, dass sie groß geworden sind.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2018)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, müssten meine Fische alle nur noch als Skelett rumschwimmen.
> Den angegebenen Futtermengen nach bräuchte ich gefühlt einen Silo Zug voll mit yFutter im Jahr.
> Ich füttere im Teich wie im Aquarium nach Gefühl und Erfahrung. Weder hab ich verhungerte noch abgemagerte Fische. Ausfälle waren in den letzten mindestens 10 Jahren auch nicht zu verzeichnen.
> Scheint so, als ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
> Vermessen wurden meine Fische auch noch nie. Ich __ merk nur, dass sie groß geworden sind.


Zeig mal ein paar Bilder deiner großen Fische.


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo Marcus, 
Bei 163.000 Litern werden die Fische aber auch gut selbst ein wenig finden


----------

